# What is your favorite anti virus?



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Or what anti virus is best for a home user who is not too computer savvy?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

The one that comes with Windows - Windows Defender. If you are running Windows 7 or Windows 10 it should be already enabled by default.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Whatever one your ISP provides free of charge. In my case, McAfee from Shaw.


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

A/V software is a racket. Most are useless, here's proof...

https://youtu.be/PvfrS6_nyyM?t=77 

Th built-in Windows Defender is all that's needed - and doesn't cost anything


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

dotnet_nerd said:


> A/V software is a racket. Most are useless, here's proof...
> 
> https://youtu.be/PvfrS6_nyyM?t=77
> 
> Th built-in Windows Defender is all that's needed - and doesn't cost anything


This may be true for those using (heaven forbid) Win 8/8.1 or Win10. But not true for the many using Win7 or earlier. There is a Windows product called Windows Security Essentials (WSE) that has some, but not all, of Defender's protection, but it's days are likely numbered. By the way, Defender received less than stellar ratings in some tests done in (hopefully) independent reviews/tests that can be found on line. But still probably best choice for those using Win10 (I use it on two machines)

I switched my Win7 laptop and my wife's Vista laptop to the free version of Panda (link below). It has very good reviews and unlike WSE does not seem to hog resources. Hard to tell it is there. I also have a lifetime license for Malwarebytes Premium (it otherwise has an annual fee). They recently released a new version that they say eliminates the need for any other AV software. There is a free version, but it does not provide real time protection.

I have used free Avast, Alvira and AVG in past. Tried them again, but for various reasons chose Panda.

http://downloads.techradar.com/downloads/panda-free-antivirus (Read carefully when installing and avoid browser add-ons as well as any upgrade offers. 

Reviews:
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/best-antivirus,review-2588-5.html
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388652,00.asp
Many more on line.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Owning a Mac!


----------



## DollaWine (Aug 4, 2015)

indexxx said:


> Owning a Mac!


Ding ding ding


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Run Linux?


----------



## Curiouscreature (Jan 3, 2016)

My favorite is Bit Defender. If you consistently buy your Virus Scanner near the end of the year, between Christmas and New Year you can pick it up for $20. This year I got together with family and bought a 10 computer license, and everyone put in $5/computer to buy it (was $40). Could go free, but I like the product.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

Just curious why anyone would pay for security software. Don't you get it free from your ISP? I didn't think there would be an ISP that would not include a security package as part of its service. Here in Winnipeg one chooses Shaw or MTS. Shaw has McAfee, MTS has ZoneAlarm.


----------



## jvo (Jul 13, 2016)

AVG is free to use, and provides good security .


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

Avast, had it for a couple of years, works well.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

Windows Defender.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Zipper said:


> Windows Defender.


+1 Indeed


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Norton Security Deluxe. I buy it either on Black Friday or Boxing Day. Usually pay $22-$25 for a three user license. Last buy was from Staples on line in Dec. Year before from IT Factory. Someone always seems to have it sale at either of those times. Not about to pony up the 40/50/60 bucks retail for it.

Don't know if it is the best or not but that is what I buy.


----------

